# Behold He Cometh - Herman Hoeksema



## JM (Jul 17, 2020)

I was surprised to find Behold He Cometh online. After picking up Hoeksema's Dogmatics for $2 bucks I really wanted to read his sermons on Revelation. Here they are. 



Behold He Cometh, An Exposition of the Book of Revelation - Rev. Herman Hoeksema, SpindleWorks



*Editor's Preface*



> The following pages contain the deceased author's exposition of the Book of Revelation which first appeared serially in the magazine of which he was for many years the editor, *The Standard Bearer. *Tentative plans for publication had been made before the Lord took him to glory. In fact, the title of this volume is of the author's choosing. However, before final preparation of the contents could be completed, the author died. My father and I had consulted on some of the preparations for publishing. Besides, I fell heir to the vast amount of notes and sermon outlines on the Book of Revelation which he had amassed over the years of his long ministry. This made my task of editing much easier. My part in this volume has been mostly editorial. The only exception to this is a few chapters involving parts of Revelation 19-22 which the author himself would have rewritten. Due to various circumstances, as originally written, these chapters were very abbreviated and were not consistent with the others in length, style, and format. On the basis of my father's notes and sermon outlines, I have revised and expanded these few chapters in the hope that this would enhance the value of this commentary.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> May the Lord so bless this effort and sanctify this explanation of the last book of Holy Writ to the hearts of the readers that we may look more earnestly for the coming of our Lord. Homer C. Hoeksema

Reactions: Like 1


----------

